# Parts and problems



## that kid with a stanza (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey, I bought my 1986 T11 Stanza sedan for $700 because it was in need of some TLC,


but i miscalculated my part-finding skills, so i can here.


Parts I need: 
Passenger Fender
passenger inner-fender
Hood
Front bumper
LHD Passenger headlight

any help finding these will be appreciated


Problems:

Lost all interior and exterior lights
car refuses to start now despite being fine last night, albeit a vacuum leak making it run like a turd
radio didnt work when first bought it despite the fuse and all the wiring seeming to be fine
headgasket (im assuming) allowing oil to drip onto the headers



any help will be greatly appreciated,

ps. i have the Fuel Injected CA20E model


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The T11's were pretty good cars but you are going to have problems finding body and interior parts for it. They weren't produced in high numbers and it's a lot easier trying to find B11 Sentra parts than it is for a T11..or even a T12, for that matter! Maintenance items, like valve cover gaskets, timing belts, brakes and filters won't be an issue and you'll be able to find or order them through most auto parts stores or online suppliers like Rockauto.com. Genuine Nissan parts from the dealer are going to be scarce as most are discontinued or obsolete. Hopefully, you'll never have to replace a starter in it because it is one of the worst jobs to do on any Nissan! 
The parts you are looking for are likely going to have to be found in auto salvage yards. You might try Ebay as well as Car-part.com.


----------

